

Could Cloud Gaming Kill The Next-Generation Video Game Console? - dmoney67
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/07/cloud-gaming-xbox-720-ps4-game-console/

======
kevindmorgan
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridges_Law_of_Headlines>

